# Locomotives not working... Need help



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I am new to the forum and I didn't see this issue posted. I am sorry if I am being redundant. 

I have recently gotten back into model railroading. I had a layout when I was a kid (late 80's early 90's) that my grandpa made me and we had fun with it together. When we moved it was pretty beat up and we got rid of it due to years of use by a little kid. We kept most of the locos and rolling stock from it though. I think I have 14 locos from it. I have been working on cleaning the wheels this evening and about half of them work.

If I remember right all of the trains worked when I put them in storage in a closet in the late 90's. I have a newer set of Lifelike Power-Loc track and a Tech II Duel Power control that came off of my great grandfathers N scale set. The control and track work because my Bachmann Plus 4-8-4 loco works on it and so does the N scale stuff so I doubt this could be the problem. 

Anyway...
I have 4 engines like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-Un...l_RR_Trains&hash=item35b7e9a32b#ht_500wt_1287
and 2 like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Bachman-...l_RR_Trains&hash=item35b7f7cfc7#ht_500wt_1287

They are all Bachmann from the late 80's and none of them work. They all power up and the powered wheels with the rubber rings spin but then jam. When they run they sound like something is clicking like it's dragging on the track but nothing is hitting it. I have cleaned all of the dirt from the wheels and oiled a couple of them and that has not worked. 

Does anyone know if these are fixable? Any help on resolving the problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Have you opened up the trucks yet? Most likely there is tons of hair/carpet fibers jammed down inside the gears in the trucks. I've got a couple of a similar vintage Bachmann engine. If you look on the trucks, does it look like there is a clip on the front/back edges? Mine are like a finger clip on each end holding the gear cover on the truck. Lift the 2 fingers and pop off the cover, you can then pull all of the gears, clean and re-assemble. 

These 2 weren't running when I pulled them from a dirty box, but they run now.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I looked at the trucks a bit better and mine are like yours. I should have looked at it closer before I posted cause it's pretty obvious now. There's some white stuff in there that looks like old lubricant that has dried up. I guess I'll take all of the gears out and clean them. Is there anything I should be cautious about since I've never done this before?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just put them back in the same way you took them out!
The dried white stuff is lithium grease, use it again.
Clean the gears off with some rubbing or denatured alcohol.
Inspect all the gears for cracks they were know for that!


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok I pulled them apart and cleaned them and they weren't that dirty. They still didn't work so I checked the gears for cracks. Between the 6 engines 2 gears were good, 2 fell apart and the others were cracked. These were the middle gears between the wheels and the truck mounted gears. I checked Bachmanns website and couldn't find the part. Does anyone know where on the site they are or where I could get some more from?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

You 'll need to call Bachman's service to find if they still have the gears. 

Second option is to see if NWSL has replacement gears.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with a dealer. If you really like these, they are inexpensive, just buy extras. They are cheep and are easily found. Sometime, try looking into a better engine and you will notice the difference. If these are worm and axle driven then they are better than I thought.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Another option is call bachmann. They have a lifetime warranty on their engines. If you have the original sales receipt just ship the locos to them and a new replacement (current model)will come to you. If you don't have the receipt then the service rep will tell you how much to send them and new replacements will be in the mail (usually $40 or less). The replacements may even have DCC onboard but will still run fine on DC power. BTW, bachmann is a much better brand these days. 
-Art


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I'll call Bachmann after the holidays to see if they have the gears. I'm not really attached to the engines and I do have some better engines. I just figured if I could fix them for little or nothing I would. I'm not sure if these are worm axle or not. These just have wires that run from the truck that pick up power into a mechanism on the driver truck. This one doesn't work and hasn't since the early 90's. Is it a worm gear engine?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

That is an Athearn Blue Box engine and it is just missing one thing. THere needs to be a wire from the metal tabs off the trucks going to the top (copper strip) of the motor. Simple as that and the engine should run. Solder the wire from both truck tabs to the top of the motor so you pick up current from both front and rear trucks.

Massey


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Massey, that fixed it all together and it runs pretty smooth but a bit noisy. I can deal with that. I would rather have smooth and noisy than the opposite. 

The other engine that I have that doesn't work is an old Lionel. I don't know how old it is but from what I've gathered online it's from the 1950's or 60's. The gear are clean from debris but it still doesn't work. It was working slightly but now doesn't seem to work at all.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
Contact surfaces are important, I've salvaged many an engine by just cleaning, clean all of the contact surfaces that bring track power to the motor, if the motor is accessable, brushes need to be checked and the commutator cleaned. Long storage can cause a bit of lube and the carbon to form a film on the commutator preventing motor operation.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Athearn BB are not the most quiet things on the rails but they pull nice and seem to run well enough. IF the engine's motor is making a squeeling sound it needs oil. Hell since it has not run since the 90's it prolly needs oil anyway. Pur a drop of light oil, like sewing machine oil on the output shafts of the motor (between the flywheel and motor housing) and see it that helps. another drop in each gear box would not hurt either. One drop goes a long way so dont overdo it.

Massey


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Massey is right. A drop or two of light (preferably plastic compatible) oil will have that blue box locomotive running for another 30 years. I've got several BB's and they just keep on a goin'. Growley, yeah, but I kind of dig it. 

Don't know what to tell you bout the Lionel, I've never seen one of those before....


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been busy but finally got back to working on the Lionel tonight. I took it completely apart and cleaned it. It still doesn't work but it does pickup electricity. You can hear it trying to run but it just won't. Does anyone have any clue about what could be wrong with it? I found this online.
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=1082


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

My guess is that the motor needs a complete cleaning. That entails taking the springs and brushes out, cleaning the brushes, then cleaning the armature or commutator piece that the brushes contact then lubing the very ends of the motor with about a drop on the bearings to ensure it all moves smoothly. I would recommend using 91 percent alcohol to clean the parts then thin oil to re lube them.

If you don't want to go through that trouble/venture you could send it my way and I would be more than happy to fix it up for you, your call though, PM me if you decide.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I took the engine out of the casing and cleaned everywhere that there is contact. Do you think that it could simply just be worn out?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You need to completely disassemble the frame and motor and rebuild it.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Rebuild it. I assume this means everything. Are parts available for this or is there a newer model that's the same? I've never done this before and wouldn't have a clue how.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Not sure if you could get parts but according to these diagrams,
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/ho/holoc54.pdf
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/ho/holoc56.pdf
It looks like you should be able to get at the brushes and the springs to remove them which are the key parts that need to be cleaned. If you can not get the motor completely accessible to the shaft then just clean the brushes put them back, hand turn the motor shaft several times, remove the brushes and clean them again and repeat this process until little new dirt appears on them after each cleaning and rotations. Then if they are somewhat curved you will also need to lightly sand them smooth and flat to get rid of the curve so they properly fit the motor and do not short it out or prevent it from running.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think you can get any parts very easily, I also don't think you need any parts, maybe brushes.
You need to remove the brushes and clean the commutator face.
You need to split the frame and check the motor and wheels for free movement, the worm gears will not allow you to check it assembled.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have an engine very similar that i am converting to DCC its a funny looking spring you need


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

No picture is showing up for me?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

don't know what my pic wouldn't post


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I was reading online tonight and read somewhere that the earlier Lionel HO's were AC instead of DC. If that's true I guess that's why mine won't work. Can anyone conform this?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Never heard that.. And just by looking at the motor I can tell you it's not an AC motor! On the off chance it was, AC motors work on DC power.
Have you split the frame and wheels from the motor to check if every thing is free spinning? Have you pulled out the brushes and checked the brushes and commutator?


----------

